
Idle chit chat can make you unhappy - d0mine
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/7379561/Idle-chit-chat-can-make-you-unhappy.html
======
greenlblue
It's always annoying when the article doesn't define exactly what qualifies as
"idle chit chat" and what qualifies as "deep discussion". How about gossip? Is
it in a category of it's own or does it fall in "idle chit chat" because I
know plenty of happy people that just gossip.

